# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  فك شفرة هاتف الايفون

## saidgsm

فك شفرة هاتف الايفون 
   oronge fr+bouygue movistar 
                نوكيا sl3
      sfr movistar oronge spania

----------


## MRTANJAWI

U can unlock iphone 4 orange uk and how mutch plz conect with me in sonorck

----------


## sizou

ولي سؤال في اي مدينة انت
شكرا اخي

----------


## ABOUSALMA0

في الرباط

----------


## issam3gsm

شكرا اخي

----------


## toto2648

est ce que l'orange est toujourd fonctionnel 
Merci

----------


## salmir

est ce que l'orange est toujourd fonctionnel 
Merci

----------


## mohamoha

fhfgfkgfgkfgfjkgjkfg

----------


## reza.arbil

شکراااااااا

----------

